# Royal Canin



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I have been keeping my Kashi on Royal Canin Kitten 36 as this is what my breeder was feeding him... I want to start mixing him adult cat food now so that I can slowly wean him off it over the course of 2 months or so (if I don't need to switch it so slowly, someone please correct me). I was looking through the approved cat food list and I realized Royal Canin Indoor Adult 27 was not on the list... Would it be okay to feed him?

The cat food has:
Crude protein (min) - 27.0%
Crude Fat (min) - 11.5%
Crude fiber (max) - 6.0%
Moisture (max) - 10.0%
L-Carnitine (min) - 50 mg/kg
Vitamin E (min) - 500 IU/kg
Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C) (min) - 200 mg/kg
Magnesium (max) - 0.09%

I wanted to put my hedgie on this because my cat eats it, so I was wondering if I could just get them the same food.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

It's not super high quality, but the analysis is good. I don't see any big reasons not to feed it. If you have it on hand for your cat, it would work well for you.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Alright, well I'm hoping to get him on that, and I'll see if I can find better stuff for him...
I know there's a stickie on the best cat food for hedgies + that website, but what exactly should I be looking for? And what do you recommend to be the best cat food for hedgies?


----------



## nougat (Jun 3, 2010)

I was just looking at that list the other day and made a list of cat foods I wanted to try:

Purina ONE Natural Blends Chicken & Oat Meal
Wellness Indoor Health
Wellness Healthy Weight
Chicken Soup for the Cat Lover's Soul Adult Cat


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm not sure if I can find Chicken Soup for the Cat Lover's Soul, but I'll look around...
I guess my best bet is just to go around to all the pet stores in my area with the list and see what they have.

The store closest to my house sells mostly Royal Canin, but they may have been selling other stuff too, I'll check


----------



## nougat (Jun 3, 2010)

I couldn't find Chicken Soup either at my local stores. http://www.petfooddirect.com has it though.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Royal Canin is not even that great for cats it has lots of corn in it which they can't digest. If you switch your hedgehog to a higher quality food switch your cats to the same thing.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

hedgielover said:


> Royal Canin is not even that great for cats it has lots of corn in it which they can't digest. If you switch your hedgehog to a higher quality food switch your cats to the same thing.


Our vet actually suggested Royal Canin, and another he suggested was Yivo (sp?) but Yivo is just way too expensive. I'll look around for other stuff, but it seems to be just fine with our cat and he's very healthy with no problems at all and he has been on Royal Canin all his life.

Also, the reason why corn is considered bad is because of the shell. Royal Canin does not add the shell of the corn in their food, but only the inside which is ground into a flour. Is this the same case for hedgehogs though? Or is corn, just in general, bad for them? Because I will have to change his food soon then.

I'll see what I can find though.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

> Our vet actually suggested Royal Canin, and another he suggested was Yivo (sp?) but Yivo is just way too expensive.


Unfortunately a lot of vets recommend awful junk foods like Iams, Science Diet, etc. This "Yivo", do you mean Evo? Innova EVO is a great food (though I think I heard they just got bought out, they may change formulas), but way too high in protein for a hedgie.

I personally really like Castor & Pollux Natural Ultramix Indoor. It has very small pieces which are ideal for hedgie mouths, and small bits of fruit (they aren't good for cats, but good for hedgies... just if there are any big pieces cut them into smaller ones). There are other great foods out there, though I haven't used too many of the lighter formulas. Inky gets really fatty foods. :lol:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

LizardGirl said:


> > Our vet actually suggested Royal Canin, and another he suggested was Yivo (sp?) but Yivo is just way too expensive.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately a lot of vets recommend awful junk foods like Iams, Science Diet, etc. This "Yivo", do you mean Evo? Innova EVO is a great food (though I think I heard they just got bought out, they may change formulas), but way too high in protein for a hedgie.
> ...


Yes, EVO, I mean... I had only heard the name and never SEEN the product so yeah xD

Is Castor & Pollux available in pet stores? Or is it one of those formulas sold in veterinary clinics?

I should probably tell my sister that Royal Canin is not too good then...
Why do vets do this though? :S Why don't they just suggest something decent instead... *sigh*
I really liked our vet too... Really thought she knew what she was talking about >_>


----------



## Amy1024 (Mar 18, 2010)

Yea, Castor & Pollux can be found in pet stores, that's one of the foods in Hershi's mix


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Amy1024 said:


> Yea, Castor & Pollux can be found in pet stores, that's one of the foods in Hershi's mix


Well, the thing is, I live in Canada... so we might not have it here... so if someone from Canada, perhaps around the Montreal area could tell me...? @[email protected]


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Even great vets will recommend some of the low quality foods. I honestly don't know why they won't recommend other high quality foods, either. Don't judge a vets' quality by the food they sell up front, though. They can still be wonderful if they have Iams and Science Diet sitting up there. :roll:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

LizardGirl said:


> Even great vets will recommend some of the low quality foods. I honestly don't know why they won't recommend other high quality foods, either. Don't judge a vets' quality by the food they sell up front, though. They can still be wonderful if they have Iams and Science Diet sitting up there. :roll:


Maybe they just sell what they're sponsored by at the Clinic? I know a lot of pet stores do something of the sorts as well...
The cat shelter where I worked did something like that too... because it was run completely by volunteers, we basically depended on other cat food brands to donate food, so unfortunately, some of the cats got some pretty bad food :/


----------



## lane_m (May 20, 2009)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> Amy1024 said:
> 
> 
> > Yea, Castor & Pollux can be found in pet stores, that's one of the foods in Hershi's mix
> ...


I'm in Canada (BC) and they sell Castor & Pollux at Nature's Fare. It's a healthy grocery store. I'm not sure if they have it in Montreal?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

lane_m said:


> I'm in Canada (BC) and they sell Castor & Pollux at Nature's Fare. It's a healthy grocery store. I'm not sure if they have it in Montreal?


No, we don't have any big health food stores around here... but there's a small shop called the Animalerie & Pawtisserie where they sell cat food made of human-grade ingredients? So maybe I should check the store out... but I think they make their own food... I'll maybe ask for a sample and see how my hedgie likes it.

I've been slowly introducing him the Royal Canin Indoor Cat for now though, I gave him around two pieces as a "snack" last night and he seemed to like it.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Since your cat is eating Royal Canin it will be fine as a second food in the mix. Do you have Pet Valu's in Quebec? They sell foods like Chicken Soup and Solid Gold Katz'n'Floken.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Nancy said:


> Since your cat is eating Royal Canin it will be fine as a second food in the mix. Do you have Pet Valu's in Quebec? They sell foods like Chicken Soup and Solid Gold Katz'n'Floken.


No, we do not (not in my area, at least... and I don't have a car because I live downtown :/)
I do know of one place where they sell Chicken Soup, but they're renovating right now so they don't have anything in stock


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> And what do you recommend to be the best cat food for hedgies?


i'll second the question: if you had to choose *one*, what would be the best?


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

I third that question. :lol:


----------

